# Backcountry Film Festival March 13, Fort Collins!



## ric (Apr 12, 2004)

Are you bringing that over to the west slope??
Please!!


----------



## rsmiller (Jun 28, 2004)

It was in Steamboat a couple months ago. I believe it is suppose to be in Summit county also…

Check out the website Winter Wildlands Alliance


*Here is a preview!!*


----------



## ric (Apr 12, 2004)

Thanks I'll look for it!


----------



## rsmiller (Jun 28, 2004)

Hope to see everyone there!


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

the website lists boulder with a tbd for date. it'd be great, if you could post here when that becomes known.


----------



## rsmiller (Jun 28, 2004)

There is going to be a showing in Golden:

Here is the info:

Friday March 28 Golden
American Mountaineering Center Foss Auditorium
Admission: $8
Free swag!


----------



## Gypsyblogger (Mar 2, 2008)

Anyone from Denver going to the Fort Collins event? Might like to carpool?


----------

